# الباركليت يمجد المسيح...وتدليسات لا حصر لها ل على الريس



## apostle.paul (28 نوفمبر 2011)

*نستمر فى هدم افكاره الفاشلة

يقول 
*


> *  قالوا                                  : قيل عن الروح القدس إنه يشهد للمسيح ويمجده                                  ويذكر التلاميذ بكل ما قاله ويأخذ مما له (                                  للمسيح) ويخبر . وهذا ما لا ينطبق على رسول                                  الإسلام لأنه مما لا شك فيه لم يمجد المسيح ولم                                  يشهد له بالألوهية بل جعله مجرد عبد ورسول مثل                                  باقي الناس والأنبياء.*
> *                                 وقيل عن الروح القدس أيضاً أنه يبكت العالم على                                  خطية عدم الإيمان بلاهوت السيد المسيح وعلى خطية                                  عدم الإيمان ببر المسيح وعلى دينونة لم يفهموها                                  حينما أدان الشيطان الذي هو رئيس هذا العالم .                                  وهذا ما لم يقر به رسول الإسلام .*
> *                                   إجابة                                  : لا أعرف لماذا يُصر هؤلاء القوم على الزج بمسألة                                  ألوهية المسيح المزعومة عند الحديث عن مسألة شهادة                                  الباركليت للمسيح وتمجيده ، فالموضوع لا علاقة له                                  لا من قريب ولا من بعيد بما يُسمى بألوهية المسيح                                  فكلمة "يمجد" التي جاءت بحسب الأصل اليوناني هي                                  كلمة (δοξασει                                   دوكسازي ) *
> *                                   (ذَاكَ                                  يُمَجِّدُنِي لأَنَّهُ يَأْخُذُ مِمَّا لِي                                  وَيُخْبِرُكُمْ) يوحنا 14:16 *
> *                                  Joh                                  16:14                                  εκεινος εμε δοξασει οτι εκ του εμου                                  ληψεται και αναγγελει υμιν *​ *                                  وهذا الكلمة (المجد)                                  تعني بكل بساطة :                                  الكرامة والشرف والرفعة *


*وهكذا ايضا  دون اى مرجعية اخذ يفتى

وكعادتنا نحن المسيحين اصحاب الكتاب هادمين الظنون
نهدم له كل اماله التدليسية على صخرة ايمانا القويم
النص كاملا يقول
12 «إِنَّ لِي أُمُورًا كَثِيرَةً أَيْضًا لأَقُولَ لَكُمْ، وَلكِنْ لاَ تَسْتَطِيعُونَ أَنْ تَحْتَمِلُوا الآنَ.
13 وَأَمَّا مَتَى جَاءَ ذَاكَ، رُوحُ  الْحَقِّ، فَهُوَ يُرْشِدُكُمْ إِلَى جَمِيعِ الْحَقِّ، لأَنَّهُ لاَ  يَتَكَلَّمُ مِنْ نَفْسِهِ، بَلْ كُلُّ مَا يَسْمَعُ يَتَكَلَّمُ بِهِ،  وَيُخْبِرُكُمْ بِأُمُورٍ آتِيَةٍ.
14 ذَاكَ يُمَجِّدُنِي، لأَنَّهُ يَأْخُذُ مِمَّا لِي وَيُخْبِرُكُمْ.
15 كُلُّ مَا لِلآبِ هُوَ لِي. لِهذَا قُلْتُ إِنَّهُ يَأْخُذُ مِمَّا لِي وَيُخْبِرُكُمْ.
16 بَعْدَ قَلِيل لاَ تُبْصِرُونَنِي، ثُمَّ بَعْدَ قَلِيل أَيْضًا تَرَوْنَنِي، لأَنِّي ذَاهِبٌ إِلَى الآبِ**


شايفها 
كل ما هو للاب هو للمسيح لذلك الروح ياخذ مما للمسيح ويمجد المسيح الواحد مع الاب
فمجد المسيح هو مجد الالوهية الذى للاب الذى يخبرنا بيه الروح القدس معترفا بان الابن هو رب لمجد الله الاب
يقول الاب متى المسكين فى تفسيره لانجيل يوحنا






نستكمل
ماهو عمل الروح لتمجيد المسيح؟؟؟؟؟
**To say that the Holy Spirit will take what belongs to Christ (v. 14) does not mean He will concentrate on Christ to the exclusion of the Father. There is no division within the Godhead. What the Father has, the Son has (17:10). What the Son has, the Spirit will declare (1 Cor. 2:13). However, the focus will be on Christ because He is the “image of the invisible God” (Col. 1:15). His steps are the only ones we can follow because He is the only one we have “seen.”* 
*Radmacher, E. D., Allen, R. B., & House, H. W. (1999). Nelson's new illustrated Bible commentary (Jn 16:15). Nashville: T. Nelson Publishers*.
​ 
*The Spirit will glorify Christ. Again, the close unity of the Trinity is implied.* 
*KJV Bible commentary. 1997, c1994 (2114). Nashville: Thomas Nelson*.
​ 

*Because Jesus is the **Logos, the revelation of the Father (or as Paul expressed it, “the image of the invisible God” [Col. 1:15]), all that belongs to the Father is also the Son’s. The Spirit of Truth brought glory to Jesus as He revealed to the apostles things pertaining to the person and work of the Logos (taking from what is Mine and making it known to you). The Spirit worked in the apostles’ minds so that they could perceive, understand, and teach about the Savior.*​
*Walvoord, J. F., Zuck, R. B., & Dallas Theological Seminary. (1983-c1985). The Bible knowledge commentary : An exposition of the ******ures (2:329). Wheaton, IL: Victor Books*.
​ 

*All things that the Father hath are mine] If Christ had not been equal to God, could he have said this without blasphemy?*​ 
*And show it unto you.] As Christ is represented the Ambassador of the Father, so the Holy Spirit is represented the ambassador of the Son, coming vested with his authority, as the interpreter and executor of his will.*​
*Clarke, A. (1999). Clarke's Commentary: John (electronic ed.). Logos Library System; Clarke's Commentaries (Jn 16:15). Albany, OR: Ages Software*.
​ 

*فهل اتى محمد ليعلن لنا بان المسيا هو الكلمة الازلى الكائن فى ذات الله الذى كل ماهو للاب هو له وجاء ليمجده كابن الله الوحيد صورة الله الغير منظور؟؟؟؟؟
ولا كان ماشى يقول للناس سبحانه لم يكن له صاحبة ولا ولد ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

اذهب وزيل الجهل اللاهوتى عن قرانك بعد ان اصبحتم مسخة المسيحين


يكمل المسيح ويقول
**7 لكِنِّي أَقُولُ لَكُمُ الْحَقَّ: إِنَّهُ خَيْرٌ  لَكُمْ أَنْ أَنْطَلِقَ، لأَنَّهُ إِنْ لَمْ أَنْطَلِقْ لاَ يَأْتِيكُمُ  الْمُعَزِّي، وَلكِنْ إِنْ ذَهَبْتُ أُرْسِلُهُ إِلَيْكُمْ.*
*8 وَمَتَى جَاءَ ذَاكَ يُبَكِّتُ الْعَالَمَ عَلَى خَطِيَّةٍ وَعَلَى بِرّ وَعَلَى دَيْنُونَةٍ:*
*9 أَمَّا عَلَى خَطِيَّةٍ فَلأَنَّهُمْ لاَ يُؤْمِنُونَ بِي.*
*10 وَأَمَّا عَلَى بِرّ فَلأَنِّي ذَاهِبٌ إِلَى أَبِي وَلاَ تَرَوْنَنِي أَيْضًا.*
*11 وَأَمَّا عَلَى دَيْنُونَةٍ فَلأَنَّ رَئِيسَ هذَا الْعَالَمِ قَدْ دِينَ.*


*فهل رسولك فعل ذلك؟؟؟؟؟؟
ولناخذ معيار الدينونة
هل رسولك بكت العالم على عدم الايمان بيسوع المسيح كديان لابليس وسحقه على عود الصليب والاتيان بالبر الكامل الابدى؟؟؟؟؟؟*

*of judgment: Satan, the ruler of this world, rules in the hearts of unregenerate people and blinds their minds (1 Cor. 2:6–8). Satan was judged at the Cross, and the Holy Spirit would convince people of the judgment to come. Satan has been judged, so all who side with him will be judged with him. There is no room for neutrality. A person is either a child of God or a child of the devil.* 
*Radmacher, E. D., Allen, R. B., & House, H. W. (1999). Nelson's new illustrated Bible commentary (Jn 16:11). Nashville: T. Nelson Publishers*.
​ 

*The presence of the Holy Spirit also convicts the world of coming judgment. The fact that He is here means that the devil has already been condemned at the cross and that all who refuse the Savior will share his awful judgment in a day yet future.* 
*MacDonald, W., & Farstad, A. (1997, c1995). Believer's Bible Commentary  : Old and New Testaments (Jn 16:11). Nashville: Thomas Nelson*.
​ 

*The death and resurrection of Jesus were a condemnation of Satan (12:31; Col. 2:15), the prince of this world (cf. John 14:30). By Jesus’ death, He defeated the devil, who held “the power of death” (Heb. 2:14). (Though defeated at the Cross, Satan is still active [1 Peter 5:8]. But, like a condemned criminal, his “execution” is coming [Rev. 20:2, 7-10].)* 
*Walvoord, J. F., Zuck, R. B., & Dallas Theological Seminary. (1983-c1985). The Bible knowledge commentary : An exposition of the ******ures (2:328). Wheaton, IL: Victor Books*.
​ 

*القديس كيرلس الكبير*
*God has called the devil the ruler of this world not as though it was actually true, or as though this overruling power were a dignity inherent in his being, but rather because he obtained the glory of ruling through fraud and covetousness. The devil is still influencing and ruling over those who are astray by reason of the wicked purpose that is in them that binds their minds in error and inextricably entangles them in the noose of captivity, even though it is in their power to escape by being converted through faith in Christ to a recognition of the one who is truly God. Satan is merely a pretender to the title of ruler and has no natural right to it as opposed to God, and he maintains it only through the abominable wickedness of those who are astray. Commentary on the Gospel of John 10.2.﻿45*​
*﻿45 LF 48:447–48**.*

*Elowsky, J. C. (2007). John 11-21. Ancient Christian Commentary on ******ure NT 4b (201). Downers Grove, IL: InterVarsity Press*.
​ 

*فهل بكت رسولك العالم على دينونة ابليس فى شخص المسيح على صليب الجلجثة؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟*
*انه التدليس الاعمى الذى يقود البشر للضلال

ملاحظة بسيطة///////
المسيحية لم تكن محتاجة لاحد ليعلن بان ميلاد المسيح كان ميلاد عذراوى 
فنحن نعرف تمام المعرفة بان يسوع ليس من زرع بشر وان ولادته كان من عذراء بحلول روح الله فى احشائها وليس بنفخة جبريل فى فرجها

ونحن نعلم ان اعمال المسيح كانت بقوته وسلطان ابيه السماوى ولا نحتاج لاحد ليعلموا لنا ما مصدر تعليم واعمال يسوع

ملاحظة
1-حادثة تكلم يسوع فى المهد
2-معجزات يسوع من خلق طين على هيئة الطير
كل هذة الخرافات بنصها وجدت فى التراث الابوكريفى فى اناجيل الطفولة المنحولة من قبل رسولك ب3 قرون بدون ولا وحى ولا يحزنون 
*


----------



## إسرافيل (28 نوفمبر 2011)

"*يقول طفلنا العزيز*"
هههههههههههههههههه حلوة الرب يباركـ عليكـ


----------



## Molka Molkan (28 نوفمبر 2011)

*مواضيع للرد على على الريس :

**نفى الوهية الروح القدس..وعلى الريس الجاهل*
*روح الروح...وجهل على الريس منقطع النظير*
*الباركليت يمكث "فيكم" أم "بينكم"...وتدليس الجاهل على الريس*
*لا يراه العالم ولا يعرفه...والمدلس على الريس*
*هل يأتي الباركليت للتلاميذ ، وفي زمانهم؟...وتدليس فاجر ل على الريس*
*الباركليت يمجد المسيح...وتدليسات لا حصر لها ل على الريس*​


----------



## إسرافيل (28 نوفمبر 2011)

"*14 ذَاكَ يُمَجِّدُنِي، لأَنَّهُ يَأْخُذُ مِمَّا لِي وَيُخْبِرُكُمْ.*"
أكيد هناكـ سر في تمجيد وحب الباراكليط للمسيح وتعاليمه.


----------



## Basilius (29 نوفمبر 2011)

*ما هذا التدليس المُعلن 
كيف يكون بمثل هذه البجاحه 
يا هذا
بجانب ما قاله لك استاذك بولس الرسول 
فيقول الكتاب                                              *«وَمَتَى جَاءَ الْمُعَزِّي الَّذِي  سَأُرْسِلُهُ أَنَا إِلَيْكُمْ مِنَ الآبِ رُوحُ الْحَقِّ الَّذِي مِنْ  عِنْدِ الآبِ يَنْبَثِقُ فَهُوَ يَشْهَدُ لِي.

*
فروح الحق هو منبثق من الاب كمان ان الابن مولود من الاب اقنوميا 
فهل محمدك المسحور منبثق من الاب ؟
هل يؤمن المسيحيون بثالوث الله الواحد " الابن و الابن ومحمد ؟
هل تود ان تقول ان محمد هو الله ؟ 
اذن فأنت كافر ومشرك ونجس


* *ومتى جاء المعزي الَّذِي سَأُرْسِلُهُ أَنَا إِلَيْكُمْ مِنَ الآبِ رُوحُ الْحَقِّ  الَّذِي مِنْ عِنْدِ الآبِ يَنْبَثِقُ فَهُوَ يَشْهَدُ لِي وَتَشْهَدُونَ أَنْتُمْ  أَيْضاً لأَنَّكُمْ مَعِي مِنَ الاِبْتِدَاءِ


فشهد الروح القدس المنبثق من الاب للابن 
فهل شهد محمد على كل ما جاء على يد التلاميذ ام نفاه واتهمهم بالكُفر 
ام ان محمد مصاب بانفصام الشخصيه والهلاوس العقليه ؟*
 

*7*. لَكِنِّي أَقُولُ لَكُمُ  الْحَقَّ إِنَّهُ خَيْرٌ لَكُمْ أَنْ أَنْطَلِقَ لأَنَّهُ إِنْ لَمْ  أَنْطَلِقْ لاَ يَأْتِيكُمُ الْمُعَزِّي وَلَكِنْ إِنْ ذَهَبْتُ أُرْسِلُهُ  إِلَيْكُمْ.
*8*. وَمَتَى جَاءَ ذَاكَ يُبَكِّتُ الْعَالَمَ عَلَى خَطِيَّةٍ وَعَلَى بِرٍّ وَعَلَى دَيْنُونَةٍ.
*9*. أَمَّا عَلَى خَطِيَّةٍ فَلأَنَّهُمْ لاَ يُؤْمِنُونَ بِي.
*10*. وَأَمَّا عَلَى بِرٍّ فَلأَنِّي ذَاهِبٌ إِلَى أَبِي وَلاَ تَرَوْنَنِي أَيْضاً.
*11*. وَأَمَّا عَلَى دَيْنُونَةٍ فَلأَنَّ رَئِيسَ هَذَا الْعَالَمِ قَدْ دِينَ.
*12*. «إِنَّ لِي أُمُوراً كَثِيرَةً أَيْضاً لأَقُولَ لَكُمْ وَلَكِنْ لاَ تَسْتَطِيعُونَ أَنْ تَحْتَمِلُوا الآنَ.
*13*.  وَأَمَّا مَتَى جَاءَ ذَاكَ رُوحُ الْحَقِّ فَهُوَ يُرْشِدُكُمْ إِلَى  جَمِيعِ الْحَقِّ لأَنَّهُ لاَ يَتَكَلَّمُ مِنْ نَفْسِهِ بَلْ كُلُّ مَا  يَسْمَعُ يَتَكَلَّمُ بِهِ وَيُخْبِرُكُمْ بِأُمُورٍ آتِيَةٍ.
*14*. ذَاكَ يُمَجِّدُنِي لأَنَّهُ يَأْخُذُ مِمَّا لِي وَيُخْبِرُكُمْ.
*15*. كُلُّ مَا لِلآبِ هُوَ لِي. لِهَذَا قُلْتُ إِنَّهُ يَأْخُذُ مِمَّا لِي وَيُخْبِرُكُمْ.
*16*. بَعْدَ قَلِيلٍ لاَ تُبْصِرُونَنِي ثُمَّ بَعْدَ قَلِيلٍ أَيْضاً تَرَوْنَنِي لأَنِّي ذَاهِبٌ إِلَى الآبِ ».


*بكت الروح القدس  العالم على خطيته لانهم لم يؤمنوا بيسوع المسيح اللذي له كل ما للاب 
له كل ما للاب 
له كل ما للاب 
هل انت كمسلم تؤمن بهذا ؟ 
ام ان محمد امن بان المسيح له كل ما للاب واوصاكم بالايمان بذاك وان الابن والاب واحد
بكت الروح القدس العالم على بره كي يستعد لرؤيه الابن مره اخرى 
هل هذا هو محمدك ؟
اذن 
انت كافر ومشرك ونجس* 
​


----------



## محمد عبدالباقي (29 نوفمبر 2011)

*انتم علماء الارض واحباب ربكم المسيح تعلمون ملا يعلمه غيركم وتفهمون ملا يفهمه غيركم انتم انقي وارفع خلق ربكم المسيح ولا يوجد من يضاهيكم في فكركم والذكاء الذي ليس له حدود لانكم لا تتكلمون من نفسكم بل روح العلي معكم ولكن نحن المسلمون جهلاء لا نعلم شئ وخلقنا من اله اخر ونعبد اله اخر وكل شيئ ننسبه لنا بجهلنا اعزرونا يا عقلاء الارض فنحن لم ندرك اهمية فداء المسيح علي الصليب ولم ياتي الينا المسيح لينير لنا الطريق ولا ياتينا الروح القدس   الروح القدس الذي سوف يرسله الرب يسوع يذهب ويرسله ليكي يرشدكم انتم وحدكم الي الخير اليس في الايمان المسيحي ان الاب والابن والروح واحد لا ينفصلا اليس الروح القدس موجود قبل وجود المسيح ونزوله وتجسده علي الارض اليس الروح القدس هو من غشي مريم فكيف يرسل الرب نفسه اليس هو هو اما نحن جهلاء لا نفهم واختص الله خالق السموات والارض ومن فيهن اختصكم بالفهم والمعرفة  ان كان هذا جهلا فاين الذكاء *


----------



## Molka Molkan (29 نوفمبر 2011)

*بما انك جاهل ، وأنا الاحظ تمسكك بهذا الجهل ، فلن تفهم مهما شرحنا ..
*


----------



## محمد عبدالباقي (29 نوفمبر 2011)

*من اعطاك الحق بان تصف خلق الله بالجهل هل اعطيت سلطان بذلك ان كنت تتحكم في هذا المنتدي فافعل ماشئت فانت بحق  وهذه اول مره اتلفظ بها  اجهل من اي انسان عرفته فانت حتي تجهل اصول الحوار *
*فانت ممن تنسف تعاليم السيد المسيح وتتبع تعاليم من لا ادري   *
*حقا لا تناقش غبيا فالناس لا تدري ايكم الغبي *


----------



## Molka Molkan (29 نوفمبر 2011)

*



من اعطاك الحق بان تصف خلق الله بالجهل

أنقر للتوسيع...


انت ..




حقا لا تناقش غبيا فالناس لا تدري ايكم الغبي 

أنقر للتوسيع...

لهذا لن نناقشك ،،

عندما تدخل موضوع يتكلم في شيء معين بالدليل والبرهان وتكتب كلاما لا علاقة له بالموضوع فهذا يعني انك فاقد للعقل وفضلا عن الأدلة وخلافه !
*


----------



## محمد عبدالباقي (29 نوفمبر 2011)

*وهل من العقل يا صاحب العقل الراشد ان تبدا ردك بوصف من يناقشك بالجهل *
*واذا بدات انا ايضا ردي لك وقلت لك اسمع يا جاهل      ما هو اول تصرف لك سوف تطير وتفعل الشطب من المنتدي صح ولا ايه  يا عاقل العقلاء *


----------



## محمد عبدالباقي (29 نوفمبر 2011)

*فانا اسئلك يا صحاب العقل الرشيد في صميم الموضوع                     من هو  روح الحق الذي سوف يرسله السيد المسيح* ؟


----------



## Molka Molkan (29 نوفمبر 2011)

*


محمد عبدالباقي قال:



فانا اسئلك يا صحاب العقل الرشيد في صميم الموضوع                     من هو  روح الحق الذي سوف يرسله السيد المسيح ؟
		
أنقر للتوسيع...

هذا ليس سؤال ، بل هو " غباء في صيغة سؤال " ، وهذا ليس سبّاً ، لأنه حينما يكون الموضوع كله يتكلم عن اجابة هذا السؤال ثم تأتي ولا تعلق بأي شيء ثم تسأل نفس السؤال الذي كان هو أصلا هدف الموضوع ، فهذا نسيمه غباء حواري منك ..

فالموضوع به الإجابة ، وعلى سبيل المثال :




 فمجد المسيح هو المجلد الالوهية الذى للاب الذى يخبرنا بيه الروح القدس معترفا بان الابن هو رب لمجد الله الاب

أنقر للتوسيع...


بربك ، ماذا تسمي هذا إلا غباء حواري ؟



*


----------



## apostle.paul (29 نوفمبر 2011)

*مش هقول غير
يمهل ولا يهمل
روح يا شيخ ربنا يباركلك فى عقلك كمان وكمان 
انا اشرح ويطلع عينى والاخ بعد دا كله
يقول هو فيييييييييييين
الكورة فييييييييييييين؟
*


----------



## محمد عبدالباقي (5 ديسمبر 2011)

*بربك انت يا صاحب العقل الرشيد وانا بغبائي الشديد اسئلك روح الحق  مين سوف تقول لي هو الروح القدس *
*هل سوف يرسل السيد المسيح الروح القدس  وهو مجود اصلا قبل نزول السيد او تجسد  ر السيد *
*هذا مغذي  سؤالي يا صاحب العقل الرشيد*


----------



## Basilius (6 ديسمبر 2011)

*اه وهو موجود منذ الازل   *


----------



## apostle.paul (6 ديسمبر 2011)

> *هل سوف يرسل السيد المسيح الروح القدس  وهو مجود اصلا قبل نزول السيد او تجسد  ر السيد *


*الروح القدس هو الله
وكلى الوجود لا يرسل 
ارسالية الروح ليس معناها ارسالية مكانية او زمانية بل ارسالية عمل 
يعمل فى كنيسة المسيح ونفوس المؤمنين
كما ارسل الكلمة كلى الوجود فى ملء الزمن لتدبير الخلاص
ارسل الروح كلى الوجود للسكنى فى المؤمنين للعمل فيهم 
*


----------



## محمد عبدالباقي (6 ديسمبر 2011)

*يعني الله ارسل الكلمة المتجسدة في المسيح   ثم يرسل الروح *


----------



## بايبل333 (6 ديسمبر 2011)

> وانا بغبائي الشديد



*يا الهى يسوع ما هذا أتقول عن نفسك هذا .؟
حاول أن تتثقف أكثر فى الرد وفى الحوار وجعل نبرة لك رائعة ولا تجعل غيرك يقول لك هذا اللفظ .
*


> *هل سوف يرسل السيد المسيح الروح القدس*


*لا السيد المسيح أرسلة من زمان وهو موجود فى حياتنا الان راجع سفر اعمال الرسل الاصحاح الاول *

*1*. اَلْكَلاَمُ الأَوَّلُ أَنْشَأْتُهُ يَا ثَاوُفِيلُسُ عَنْ جَمِيعِ مَا ابْتَدَأَ يَسُوعُ يَفْعَلُهُ وَيُعَلِّمُ بِهِ
*2*. إِلَى الْيَوْمِ الَّذِي ارْتَفَعَ فِيهِ بَعْدَ مَا أَوْصَى بِالرُّوحِ الْقُدُسِ الرُّسُلَ الَّذِينَ اخْتَارَهُمْ.
*3*.  اَلَّذِينَ أَرَاهُمْ أَيْضاً نَفْسَهُ حَيّاً بِبَرَاهِينَ كَثِيرَةٍ  بَعْدَ مَا تَأَلَّمَ وَهُوَ يَظْهَرُ لَهُمْ أَرْبَعِينَ يَوْماً  وَيَتَكَلَّمُ عَنِ الْأُمُورِ الْمُخْتَصَّةِ بِمَلَكُوتِ اللهِ.
*4*.  وَفِيمَا هُوَ مُجْتَمِعٌ مَعَهُمْ أَوْصَاهُمْ أَنْ لاَ يَبْرَحُوا مِنْ  أُورُشَلِيمَ بَلْ يَنْتَظِرُوا «مَوْعِدَ الآبِ الَّذِي سَمِعْتُمُوهُ  مِنِّي
*5*. لأَنَّ يُوحَنَّا عَمَّدَ بِالْمَاءِ وَأَمَّا  أَنْتُمْ فَسَتَتَعَمَّدُونَ بِالرُّوحِ الْقُدُسِ لَيْسَ بَعْدَ هَذِهِ  الأَيَّامِ بِكَثِيرٍ».
*6*. أَمَّا هُمُ الْمُجْتَمِعُونَ فَسَأَلُوهُ: «يَا رَبُّ هَلْ فِي هَذَا الْوَقْتِ تَرُدُّ الْمُلْكَ إِلَى إِسْرَائِيلَ؟»
*7*. فَقَالَ لَهُمْ: «لَيْسَ لَكُمْ أَنْ تَعْرِفُوا الأَزْمِنَةَ وَالأَوْقَاتَ الَّتِي جَعَلَهَا الآبُ فِي سُلْطَانِهِ
*8.  لَكِنَّكُمْ سَتَنَالُونَ قُوَّةً مَتَى حَلَّ الرُّوحُ الْقُدُسُ  عَلَيْكُمْ وَتَكُونُونَ لِي شُهُوداً فِي أُورُشَلِيمَ وَفِي كُلِّ  الْيَهُودِيَّةِ وَالسَّامِرَةِ وَإِلَى أَقْصَى الأَرْضِ».*
*9*. وَلَمَّا قَالَ هَذَا ارْتَفَعَ وَهُمْ يَنْظُرُونَ وَأَخَذَتْهُ سَحَابَةٌ عَنْ أَعْيُنِهِمْ.
*10*. وَفِيمَا كَانُوا يَشْخَصُونَ إِلَى السَّمَاءِ وَهُوَ مُنْطَلِقٌ إِذَا رَجُلاَنِ قَدْ وَقَفَا بِهِمْ بِلِبَاسٍ أَبْيَضَ
*11*.  وَقَالاَ: «أَيُّهَا الرِّجَالُ الْجَلِيلِيُّونَ مَا بَالُكُمْ  وَاقِفِينَ تَنْظُرُونَ إِلَى السَّمَاءِ؟ إِنَّ يَسُوعَ هَذَا الَّذِي  ارْتَفَعَ عَنْكُمْ إِلَى السَّمَاءِ سَيَأْتِي هَكَذَا كَمَا  رَأَيْتُمُوهُ مُنْطَلِقاً إِلَى السَّمَاءِ».
*12*. حِينَئِذٍ  رَجَعُوا إِلَى أُورُشَلِيمَ مِنَ الْجَبَلِ الَّذِي يُدْعَى جَبَلَ  الزَّيْتُونِ الَّذِي هُوَ بِالْقُرْبِ مِنْ أُورُشَلِيمَ عَلَى سَفَرِ  سَبْتٍ.
*13*. وَلَمَّا دَخَلُوا صَعِدُوا إِلَى الْعِلِّيَّةِ  الَّتِي كَانُوا يُقِيمُونَ فِيهَا: بُطْرُسُ وَيَعْقُوبُ وَيُوحَنَّا  وَأَنْدَرَاوُسُ وَفِيلُبُّسُ وَتُومَا وَبَرْثُولَمَاوُسُ وَمَتَّى  وَيَعْقُوبُ بْنُ حَلْفَى وَسِمْعَانُ الْغَيُورُ وَيَهُوذَا بْنُ  يَعْقُوبَ.
*14*. هَؤُلاَءِ كُلُّهُمْ كَانُوا يُواظِبُونَ  بِنَفْسٍ وَاحِدَةٍ عَلَى الصَّلاَةِ وَالطِّلْبَةِ مَعَ النِّسَاءِ  وَمَرْيَمَ أُمِّ يَسُوعَ وَمَعَ إِخْوَتِهِ.
*15*. وَفِي تِلْكَ  الأَيَّامِ قَامَ بُطْرُسُ فِي وَسَطِ التَّلاَمِيذِ وَكَانَ عِدَّةُ  أَسْمَاءٍ مَعاً نَحْوَ مِئَةٍ وَعِشْرِينَ. فَقَالَ:
*16*.  «أَيُّهَا الرِّجَالُ الإِخْوَةُ كَانَ يَنْبَغِي أَنْ يَتِمَّ هَذَا  الْمَكْتُوبُ الَّذِي سَبَقَ الرُّوحُ الْقُدُسُ فَقَالَهُ بِفَمِ دَاوُدَ  عَنْ يَهُوذَا الَّذِي صَارَ دَلِيلاً لِلَّذِينَ قَبَضُوا عَلَى يَسُوعَ
*17*. إِذْ كَانَ مَعْدُوداً بَيْنَنَا وَصَارَ لَهُ نَصِيبٌ فِي هَذِهِ الْخِدْمَةِ.
*18*.  فَإِنَّ هَذَا اقْتَنَى حَقْلاً مِنْ أُجْرَةِ الظُّلْمِ وَإِذْ سَقَطَ  عَلَى وَجْهِهِ انْشَقَّ مِنَ الْوَسَطِ فَانْسَكَبَتْ أَحْشَاؤُهُ  كُلُّهَا.
*19*. وَصَارَ ذَلِكَ مَعْلُوماً عِنْدَ جَمِيعِ  سُكَّانِ أُورُشَلِيمَ حَتَّى دُعِيَ ذَلِكَ الْحَقْلُ فِي لُغَتِهِمْ  «حَقْلَ دَمَا» (أَيْ: حَقْلَ دَمٍ).
*20*. لأَنَّهُ مَكْتُوبٌ فِي  سِفْرِ الْمَزَامِيرِ: لِتَصِرْ دَارُهُ خَرَاباً وَلاَ يَكُنْ فِيهَا  سَاكِنٌ وَلْيَأْخُذْ وَظِيفَتَهُ آَخَرُ.
*21*. فَيَنْبَغِي أَنَّ  الرِّجَالَ الَّذِينَ اجْتَمَعُوا مَعَنَا كُلَّ الزَّمَانِ الَّذِي فِيهِ  دَخَلَ إِلَيْنَا الرَّبُّ يَسُوعُ وَخَرَجَ
*22*. مُنْذُ  مَعْمُودِيَّةِ يُوحَنَّا إِلَى الْيَوْمِ الَّذِي ارْتَفَعَ فِيهِ عَنَّا  يَصِيرُ وَاحِدٌ مِنْهُمْ شَاهِداً مَعَنَا بِقِيَامَتِهِ».
*23*. فَأَقَامُوا اثْنَيْنِ: يُوسُفَ الَّذِي يُدْعَى بَارْسَابَا الْمُلَقَّبَ يُوسْتُسَ وَمَتِّيَاسَ.
*24*.  وَصَلَّوْا قَائِلِينَ: «أَيُّهَا الرَّبُّ الْعَارِفُ قُلُوبَ الْجَمِيعِ  عَيِّنْ أَنْتَ مِنْ هَذَيْنِ الاِثْنَيْنِ أَيّاً اخْتَرْتَهُ
*25*. لِيَأْخُذَ قُرْعَةَ هَذِهِ الْخِدْمَةِ وَالرِّسَالَةِ الَّتِي تَعَدَّاهَا يَهُوذَا لِيَذْهَبَ إِلَى مَكَانِهِ».
*26*. ثُمَّ أَلْقَوْا قُرْعَتَهُمْ فَوَقَعَتِ الْقُرْعَةُ عَلَى مَتِّيَاسَ فَحُسِبَ مَعَ الأَحَدَ عَشَرَ رَسُولاً.



*1*. وَلَمَّا حَضَرَ يَوْمُ الْخَمْسِينَ كَانَ الْجَمِيعُ مَعاً بِنَفْسٍ وَاحِدَةٍ
*2*. وَصَارَ بَغْتَةً مِنَ السَّمَاءِ صَوْتٌ كَمَا مِنْ هُبُوبِ رِيحٍ عَاصِفَةٍ وَمَلأَ كُلَّ الْبَيْتِ حَيْثُ كَانُوا جَالِسِينَ
*3*. وَظَهَرَتْ لَهُمْ أَلْسِنَةٌ مُنْقَسِمَةٌ كَأَنَّهَا مِنْ نَارٍ وَاسْتَقَرَّتْ عَلَى كُلِّ وَاحِدٍ مِنْهُمْ.
*4.  وَامْتَلأَ الْجَمِيعُ مِنَ الرُّوحِ الْقُدُسِ وَابْتَدَأُوا  يَتَكَلَّمُونَ بِأَلْسِنَةٍ أُخْرَى كَمَا أَعْطَاهُمُ الرُّوحُ أَنْ  يَنْطِقُوا.*
*5*. وَكَانَ يَهُودٌ رِجَالٌ أَتْقِيَاءُ مِنْ كُلِّ أُمَّةٍ تَحْتَ السَّمَاءِ سَاكِنِينَ فِي أُورُشَلِيمَ.
*6*.  فَلَمَّا صَارَ هَذَا الصَّوْتُ اجْتَمَعَ الْجُمْهُورُ وَتَحَيَّرُوا  لأَنَّ كُلَّ وَاحِدٍ كَانَ يَسْمَعُهُمْ يَتَكَلَّمُونَ بِلُغَتِهِ.





> *من هو  روح الحق الذي سوف يرسله السيد المسيح* ؟



*أوكى حبيبى هامشى معاك هفترض أنة نبيك محمد وسوف أعلن أسلامى لك الان لو قمت بالاجابة على هذا السؤال :.

هل تؤمن أن السيد المسيح لة كل المجد أرسل الروح القدس(محمد) الى العالم .؟

أننى أنتظرك حبيبى حتى أنطق لك الشهادة .
*


----------



## بايبل333 (7 ديسمبر 2011)

الباركليت هو محمد 
هل يستطيع أنسان الرد على سؤالى 

هل ارسل الله الباركليت هو محمد الى العالم .؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

من يستطيع الاجابة .؟
​


----------

